# Just Curious with 50/50 blends



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

The peeled transfer paper is turning a mottled gray black after press on 50/50 Gildens. I havent noticed this on 100% cotton tees.

Mind you it doesnt affect the print or printed result. Just wondering if there is a technical term for what actually is happening.

Is this some sort of dye migration with the polyester?

Just curious.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm guessing it only happens on black tees?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Black tees and plastisol transfer paper.


----------



## rfbf (May 1, 2008)

I do believe that's a form of sublimation. I wish I knew more about the "science" behind it.. Suppose I could Google it haha


----------

